# Code official pleads not guilty to murder



## jar546 (Mar 2, 2011)

For anyone who is interested.

http://www.saljournal.com/news/story/curry-2-25-11


----------



## jim baird (Mar 2, 2011)

Arsenic and old lace?


----------



## jim baird (Mar 2, 2011)

When I was in 4th grade a classmate was poisoned by her mother, slowly, with arsenic.  After her death authorities dug up mommy's two prior husbands and found them both arsenic laden.  Mommy is still in jail, if she in fact still lives.


----------



## brudgers (Mar 2, 2011)

Holy ****!


----------



## permitguy (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow. . . . . .


----------



## fatboy (Mar 2, 2011)

Still sayin......innocent until proven guilty.


----------



## permitguy (Mar 2, 2011)

Absolutely.  I hadn't heard about this until now, so I was a little shocked.


----------



## brudgers (Mar 2, 2011)

permitguy said:
			
		

> Absolutely.  I hadn't heard about this until now, so I was a little shocked.


 So anyone thinking about moving to Salinas?


----------



## texasbo (Mar 2, 2011)

She. Just. Wouldn't. Listen.


----------



## Yikes (Mar 2, 2011)

From today's news in LA (Lomita):

Tuesday afternoon, officials with pickaxes, shovels and cadaver dogs hacked away at the floor and walls of the Thyme Contemporary Cafe, hoping to solve the mystery of the sudden disappearance of Dawn Viens.

“At this point we believe she is buried beneath the restaurant,” said L.A. County Sheriff’s Department spokesman Steve Whitmore. “We are excavating parts of the restaurant. We expect to be there for some time."

Dawn Viens went missing Oct. 18, 2009. Viens later told police that his wife walked away from the restaurant and never returned. But authorities say he never reported her missing. Rather, her family and friends went to police three weeks later.

Sometime later, Viens remodeled the cafe, adding new floors and walls that investigators now believe may be concealing his wife’s body, officials said.

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lanow/2011/03/digging-resumes-at-restaurant-where-police-believe-missing-woman-is-buried.html

The TV says cadaver dogs have responded at a concrete slab at the dining table area.

Add +1 to the occupant load.


----------



## Coug Dad (Mar 2, 2011)

Did he have a permit?


----------



## texasbo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yikes said:
			
		

> Add +1 to the occupant load.


That's just funny.


----------



## fatboy (Mar 2, 2011)

Sick senses of humor around here..........:lol:


----------



## texasbo (Mar 2, 2011)

Is a female human an acceptable admixture per ACI?


----------



## Frank (Mar 2, 2011)

And what do they say if they find a dead cat under the slab and no sign of wife?


----------



## docgj (Mar 2, 2011)

Dead cat? Must be Chinese!


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 2, 2011)

"I never did like her cooking to much ginger!"

was that the cats name?


----------



## texasbo (Mar 2, 2011)

Frank said:
			
		

> And what do they say if they find a dead cat under the slab and no sign of wife?


They say, "sorry".

More importantly, what would Mr. Viens say? "Why the hell did I jump off an 80' cliff just because of a dead cat?"


----------



## texasbo (Mar 2, 2011)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> "I never did like her cooking to much ginger!"was that the cats name?


No.

The cat was named Moo Goo Gai Pan, with fruity cabbage salad, an egg roll, and a fortune cookie.


----------



## jpranch (Mar 2, 2011)

Based on the "below" comments I can only conclude that I'm not alone in the twisted brain department. Aparently some here survied the 60's & 70's.


----------



## brudgers (Mar 3, 2011)

texasbo said:
			
		

> No.The cat was named Moo Goo Gai Pan, with fruity cabbage salad, an egg roll, and a fortune cookie.


 It was called "Number 22" for short.


----------



## docgj (Mar 3, 2011)

jpranch,

Yes I did.


----------



## beach (Mar 3, 2011)

Dudes got some certs......

2. Paul M Curry Salina, KSAccessibility Inspector/Plans Examiner

Building Inspector

Building Plans Examiner

Certified Building Code Official

Certified Building Official

Certified Housing Code Official

Certified Plumbing Code Official

Combination Inspector

Commercial Building Inspector

Commercial Combination Inspector

Commercial Electrical Inspector

Commercial Energy Inspector

Commercial Energy Plans Examiner

Electrical Inspector

Fire Inspector I

Fire Plans Examiner

Master Code Professional

Mechanical Inspector

Mechanical Inspector UMC

Mechanical Plans Examiner

Plumbing Inspector

Plumbing Inspector UPC

Plumbing Plans Examiner

Property Maintenance & Housing Inspector

Residential Building Inspector

Residential Combination Inspector

Residential Electrical Inspector

Residential Energy Inspector/Plans Examiner

Residential Mechanical Inspector

Residential Plans Examiner

Residential Plumbing Inspector


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 3, 2011)

Still a shame about VP and not judging here....just a shame!


----------



## rktect 1 (Mar 3, 2011)

Maybe he is a member here.

Anybody willing to step foreward?


----------



## texasbo (Mar 3, 2011)

rktect 1 said:
			
		

> Maybe he is a member here.Anybody willing to step foreward?


He did step forward.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 3, 2011)

beach,

I think he's certified to do prison inspection too!

I heard he was working on his green construction certification! That's the word on the street!


----------



## fatboy (Mar 3, 2011)

He is a member of this forum, one of the first. Very sharp on codes............


----------



## texasbo (Mar 3, 2011)

Rick Astoria?


----------



## brudgers (Mar 3, 2011)

texasbo said:
			
		

> Rick Astoria?


As astute on codes as on professional licensing.


----------



## Inspector Gift (Mar 3, 2011)

Prayers continue for Paul and his family,


----------



## Min&Max (Mar 3, 2011)

My only prayer for him is that, if found guilty, he suffers no less than his victim. Hopefully his family is not bearing any repercussions from his arrest.


----------



## Mule (Mar 3, 2011)

It is really sad. I was talking to him up in Denver and he is/was raising his 10 year old Grandson. This has got to be devastating on his family. But I'm in the same boat as Min&Max. If he is found guilty then he needs to pay for what he has done. Praying he's not though. Really a good guy...or at least he gave me that impression anyway.


----------



## RJJ (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes Paul was an early member. I agree with the above. First prayer for the right outcome. My meetings with him would have never given me that impression.


----------



## beach (Mar 3, 2011)

Ohhhhhhh, now I remember him......In fact, I remember when he moved from Vegas. I agree with the above also.


----------



## Gene Boecker (Mar 4, 2011)

Yes, prayers for all involved.


----------

